# Need Job guidance



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello,

My name is Sunil and i'm from India. I'm looking for job and wish to live in Australia and as the same, I've applied for PR through Vetassess. Basically i'm into supply chain/procurement profile and have 5.8 yrs of relevant experience and overall of 6.9 yrs. 

It would be great if someone can help me in letting me know which are sites to apply for jobs in Australia for Indians and also detailed procedure and time taken to complete all the process. 


Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## Char Mesan (Dec 8, 2014)

Please check out www,seek.com.au, www.careerone.com.au and www.mycareer.com.au, as these are the three main jobboards for Australian jobs.

You may want to check out my book, Right Your Resume, as it is aimed at helping jobseekers create a resume for the Australian labour market. (The book is available in print and ebook formats, and can be found on Amazon, Apple iBooks, Barnes & Noble and other online book retailers). Visit my blog Char Mesan Job Search Training


----------



## esskool (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello,
I am Satish Kulkarni from Mumbai, India, I am planning to migrate to Australia,I have almost 4 years in the pharmaceutical sector and 23 plus years in the banking industry.
It would be great if someone can help me in letting me know which are sites to apply for jobs in Australia for Indians and also detailed procedure and time taken to complete all the process. 
Thanks,
Satish Kulkarni,
(esskool)


----------



## pomwantingtomove (Jun 17, 2013)

esskool said:


> Hello,
> I am Satish Kulkarni from Mumbai, India, I am planning to migrate to Australia,I have almost 4 years in the pharmaceutical sector and 23 plus years in the banking industry.
> It would be great if someone can help me in letting me know which are sites to apply for jobs in Australia for Indians and also detailed procedure and time taken to complete all the process.
> Thanks,
> ...


If you are looking to migrate permanently you would need to apply for a sub class 189 or 190 - these are currently taking approx 6-9 months to process. Firstly though, you need to have your skills assessed by the relevant assessing body to ensure that you meet the criteria for a visa.


----------



## ben.roy (Jan 8, 2015)

I think the above posts answer your questions. The only thing i wanted to add is to start looking out NOW, rather than wait till you get to Oz. Since you are not from the IT sector, the job situation is not so bad.

My .02 based on my personal exp is to avoid QLD, your first preference should be be NSW. Good luck!


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello,

Currently my application is under progress with Vetassess and would like to know the next step once after this completion. I have my TOEFL results ready . 


Thanks,
Sunil


----------



## Vanitha (Feb 4, 2015)

*Assistance required for IT jobs search in Australia*

Hi,

I have more than 7 years of experience in IT system administration. I am here in Australia on 457 spousal visa which has valid work permit. I am searching job here in Australia for past 3months but no luck. Could someone assist me as how to search jobs here in Australia

Thanks,
Vanitha


----------



## sunilraj (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello,

Need a bit of clarifications for my Australia PR process. 

Currently I have completed my skill assessment from Vetasses and have a positive assessment. I have 5 yrs of relevant experience and since it's a points based system, I got a points for my age, education. Since this will be sponsored one, a 5 points will be added more. I have my PTE score and got 65 in two bands and 61 in two bands. 

Now, with all these can I submit the EOI ?? Also, please send the latest state occupation list because currently my consultant is informing that I need to wait till July-2015 for state sponsorship. My occupation code for Vetassess is 224999. 
Please check and let me know the complete details. 


Thanks,
Sunil


----------

